# My son's first turkey.



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I wanted to post a picture of my son's first turkey. He killed the bird about 10 minutes after daylight on opening day of the youth season. He made a 41 yd shot with his 20 gauge. I was more nervous/excited on this hunt than I have ever been when hunting for myself. He is 8 and has been hunting with me since he was 3.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Fantastic! Tell him congrats for us!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to your son and to you for taking the time to teach him how to hunt.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats to your son and ditto on youngdon to you these a memories money can't buy and know one can take from the both of you and they will last a life time.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good for him and you, mjllag. Looks like you have got the young man on the right road. Really nice bird. Give him kudos from PT!
Take your kid hunting, you won't have to hunt your kid.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said bar-d, well said.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

congrats -- to the young one-----------just like us, he will never forget that 1st bird


----------

